# Ferry Discount Codes? NEC



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
Any discount codes for ferries this year?

Regards Ray


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

DO NOT ENTER CODE WHERE IT ASKS

Click HERE >>>>>>DFDS NEC BOOKING FORM

Link seems to down so go here

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/nec

Well that seem to be broke as well but it is correct address. I booked two crossings on it earlier today.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

Hi,
Just gave it a go but blank screen?

Any others?

Ray


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

apparenty


ENEC?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

There is ONLY 1 link and it worked earlier today and is valid until Sunday midnight.

Type www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/nec into your address bar and it will work.

IF YOU CLICK ON THE LINKS I HAVE PROVIDED IT DOES NOT WORK!

If you type it into the address bar it DOES work ok.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Use the code enec on the dfds website....

Motorhome £24 each way (low season) and £34 high season.
All prices include 4 people.
terms and conditions:

Book between 16/10/12 and 21/10/12 for travel between 8/1/13 and 19/12/13/ Prices shown are each way, any duration fares. Bookings are non refundable and subject to availability.Advertised fares are for cars up to 6m, cars and caravans up to 14m combined length and motorhomes up to 4.35m high and 8m in length. Additional passengers £7.50 each way. High season is defined as 29/3/13 to 14/4/13, 24/5/13 to 2/6/13 and 24/7/13 to 1/9/13. All other dates are low season. Amendments subject to availability. Amendments must be made prior to date of travel. Changes on the day of travel may incur an extra charge. If you amend to a more expensive fare the difference will be charged. Amendment fees apply after 30/6/13. Normal Caravan Club and Alan Rogers amendment fees apply. Credit/debit card and telephone booking fees apply.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Use the code enec on the dfds website....
> 
> Motorhome £24 each way (low season) and £34 high season.
> All prices include 4 people.
> ...


That must be a totally different offer. The booking I made was £24 each way Plus £1 debit card fee (£4.50 Credit card) and that was for motorhomes up to 10 mtrs and 4.35 mtr high. Dates are same with free amendments up to same date.
This was without using any code in the box but booking via the address I gave.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

these codes are for next year any for this year

joe


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

DJP said:


> [
> 
> That must be a totally different offer. The booking I made was £24 each way Plus £1 debit card fee (£4.50 Credit card) and that was for motorhomes up to 10 mtrs and 4.35 mtr high. Dates are same with free amendments up to same date.
> This was without using any code in the box but booking via the address I gave.


Yes I tried with and without the code - made no difference to the price. Strange?


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thanks to all*

Hi 
Thanks to all - booked £48 no fees as paid by pay pal

Regards Ray


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

DJP said:


> There is ONLY 1 link and it worked earlier today and is valid until Sunday midnight.
> 
> Type www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/nec into your address bar and it will work.
> 
> ...


"Copy and paste" - the link works.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

thanks DJP just booked nice saving every little helps


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Did anyone else notice that the code made no difference to the end price?

My booking with the smart car included was £58 return with or without the code........


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

it was 148.00 with-out code 79.00 with code no discount for dogs.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

There is no code as such.
DFDS have set up a specific website until Sunday midnight for NEC visitors. It's the /NEC at the end of the address that takes you to the discount site page


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sadly no reduction for travel before Christmas. By booking 2 singles I can go from France to GB for £36 for car + 2 adults and back again in January for £19. Not bad eh?


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Many thanks chaps. £58 return for Aug/Sept.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Great stuff - Many Thanks

Just booked MH (8.5m) and Smart TOAD for £58 return in June and again in September.

Without the code I was looking at £79 each way

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just booked a trip for April/May next year at £48 return. This is the farthest ahead I have booked a trip for many, many years as I usually do things on the spur of the moment but I couldn't resist the price - half the cost of a tank of diesel.

The offer seems to be quite popular as many of the best times have already gone and my first choice was fully booked before I got to the payment page!


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

*bargain...*

I've just booked DFDS one way in April for my 9.8m RV and Panda toad for £29. Very happy with that; it cost me £79 to return from Dunkerque with the same rig last week.

Never planned ahead, more than a week or so, before now.

mango


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Worked for me BUT I must have tried 15 times! The site kept giving me the 'run around'. 'No availability' kept showing repeatedly (late evening, mid week in early Feb?) then when I got to the end it didn't work with Paypal and it had changed Dover to Calais to Dover to Dunkirk. Hey! It doesn't matter. Motorhome and trailer return for £59, can't complain.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DJP said:


> There is ONLY 1 link and it worked earlier today and is valid until Sunday midnight.


It is actually valid until midnight tonight if anyone wants to book and hasn't yet done so.

My nice lady contact on the DFDS stand assured me she always lets it run an extra day to allow people to get home and book after the last day of the show.

It was still working at 4pm today - I booked 2 tickets.


----------

